# Lounge > Food and Dining >  A&W Whistle dog

## ZenOps

https://canadify.com/2022/07/25/aw-c...-limited-time/

Ok boomer, its back.

----------


## 90_Shelby

Between this and getting a 911, pretty much the best summer ever.

----------


## mr2mike

> Between this and getting a 911, pretty much the best summer ever.



What about the Porsche wine? Or will that go in the BaT sale in a few years?  :Smilie:

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

In this thread I learned it's time, once again, to go for a hot dog. I also learned we won't be eating Turkey this year for thanksgiving.

----------


## max_boost

Had one last night post game. Excellent.

----------


## r3ccOs

> https://canadify.com/2022/07/25/aw-c...-limited-time/
> 
> Ok boomer, its back.



Amazing!

My 4 year old is in love with hot dogs.

He loves 3 things in life: Hotdogs, Money (hey I'm Asian) and Decathlon the store

he found out on youtube that there are hot dog eating competitions and that you can actually make money eating hotdogs... he's now found the celing to his aspirations

he'll be estatic about this whistle dog

----------


## SJW

I fucking love hot dogs. But i'll be damned if i'm going to A&W for one. 

Mustard and Sriracha FTW!

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I fucking love hot dogs. But i'll be damned if i'm going to A&W for one. 
> 
> Mustard and Sriracha FTW!



I hate the A&W spokesman guy with a burning fury, fuck that asshole. Fuck him right the mouth with internet Barry meme's dick. But I have to get a whistle dog.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Pure nostalgia for me, but the Costco hotdog is such a better value.

----------


## Disoblige

I was gonna buy one today but then decided on a Cinnzeo instead.

If Costco split their hotdogs and put cheese and bacon in it... wow  :Clap:

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Pure nostalgia for me, but the Costco hotdog is such a better value.



Itsnotaboutthemoneyjoker.gif

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Got back from work last night. Tried the A&W in Leduc but no luck. Ran out of buns they tell me.

Got back home and just had my first two Whistle Dogs just now. It can be summarized in one word: 

*EPIC*

----------


## Pauly Boy

I didn't even realize they got rid of it - The only time I was eating at the Dub was back when they'd have their 2 for XX Teen Burgers. Or the Spicy Mama years back -- She was delicious.

May have to jump on the bandwagon.

*Edit* Ended up at Canadian Tire for work today which is beside an A&W - Pretty tasty. Now we need to get Original Joe's to bring back the Double Dog.

----------


## BavarianBeast

It looks like shit, but my god is it delicious

----------


## danno

$7…. Was way to much. Was expecting $4, it was pretty good but I don’t believe mine was toasted.

----------


## heavyD

It really does look like shit especially for $7.

----------


## 16hypen3sp

Holy fuck, they butchered that.

That's a common problem. Too many new AW employees that have no previous experience making these.

That said, mine from the Blackfalds AW have been damn good.

----------


## mr2mike

A&w really should be scouting the circumcision beyond thread for new employees.

----------


## msommers

> It really does look like shit especially for $7.



It really does

----------


## DonJuan

Just had one for lunch. Regret.

$7 and looked like cheesy dick and ass combined.

----------


## Disoblige

> Just had one for lunch. Regret.
> 
> $7 and looked like cheesy dick and ass combined.



So not worth it I am guessing?

----------


## dj_rice

Is this a nostalgia thing? Cause $7 for that is hot trash. Ikea hot dog slightly upgraded?

----------


## suntan

I hope that's cheese and not ejaculate.

----------


## Disoblige

Thanks for saving me $5-7 guys. Every little bit counts.

#7.2

----------


## sabad66

Keep in mind a teen burger / mozza burger is $7.29 these days. I don’t think $7 for a whistle dog is that outrageous relatively speaking. 

I had one this week, it was decent. I’ll probably get it again at least once or twice over the next month.

----------


## mr2mike

If you're going to A&W without coupons, you're doing it wrong. Easily save $4 with them.

2 teens $10.

----------


## Disoblige

I don't think I ate at a&w without coupons since like 2001.

----------


## Team_Mclaren

Just bring me a Costco hot dog. Its the same shit to me

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I don't think I ate *fast food of any kind* without coupons since like 2001.



Ftfy

----------


## 16hypen3sp

I'm 5 whistle dogs in. A tad behind my Wildly Important Goal of 8 by this time. lol

----------


## Disoblige

> ftfy



bourbon street tho...

On a side note, Crystal Pepsi slurpee at Circle K is worth it.

----------


## DonJuan

> So not worth it I am guessing?



I'm sure there are some people out there that will find this appealing. Most of them probably have to stay >200m away from school property.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I'm sure there are some people out there that will find this appealing. Most of them probably have to stay >200m away from school property.



I feel personally attacked.

----------


## suntan

Yet no denial.

----------

